# AI, can it be done with birds



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

just wondering if any1 has heard or did this to their birds and is it even possible....keetman


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes.
It's been done with Eagles and the like, as long as 20-30 years ago.
It can be tricky to get a clean sample, since everything comes out of one orifice....

Not sure if it would be worth the trouble to do it for a budgie....if that's what you are gunning for.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes Keetman it can be done. Haven't done it myself but have see it done. I think it is mainly done with budgies. Sometimes you get a pair of birds that have great genetics that you think may go well together but they just don't like each other so the only way to get chicks is to AI. A container of tubes is not expensive and it is pretty easy to do.


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

4711 said:


> Not sure if it would be worth the trouble to do it for a budgie....if that's what you are gunning for.


not gunning for budgies. want to breed my macaws



Kate C said:


> A container of tubes is not expensive and it is pretty easy to do.


any idea where these can be purchased....keetman

ive had both of my b&g's girls for over 17 and 16 yrs and they all the time try to mate with me or my wife, but mostly me they have never had any other ppl or male macaws around. we got a male green wing in june of last yr and within a month both my girls laid 3 eggs each. now my green wing will try to mate with my wife. im thinking it would be easy to do AI, i would have to incubate, hand feed from day 1. both my girls know there is a male in the house but they try to attack him if he gets to close to them. i'd love to get babies but dont think its gonna happen naturally....keetman


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

your avian vet should know.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure about the US, but I can get them through my Avicultural Supplier.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*AI*

Here in the U S, Henry Timmes in Fla. Is Known for great birds and many of them Are the Product of AI.Other breeders do it but there are Risks .During my very first AI demonstration the **** died but he was immediately revived with birdy CPR and lived for several years and produced several more clutches. I got two demos in one. ABS sells them. Medical supply companies should sell them as the capillary tubes are used in a number of lab tests. There are 100 in a little vial sold by ABS. Avian Vets should know how. Contact Mccaw breeders as they should know the procedure for the larger birds.

For budgies. The hen and **** get a budgie bikini. The capillary tube is made ready in a holder. The breeder rubs the area around the vent of the donor **** to stimulate the production of sperm. As the sperm is produced it is touched to the capillary tube to draw up the sperm. The cook is handed away to assistant and the hen is selected. This is usually after she has laid the first egg.The hen is held on back. Then the tube that has been held closed by a finger is placed as close as possible to the cloaca of the hen and when the finger pressure is released the hen has a drawing up action that pulls the sperm out of the capillary tube and into the bird. Bingo, It Is done and now you wait for more eggs to be laid and marked. Often times a donor bird with out standing off spring become a surrogate for a number of hens while the original cocks help to raise the young and are non the wiser of the interlopers AI procedure. There are DVD's of the process
Sterile procedure is used for the AI. :budge:

Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks jo ann for the info....keetman


----------

